# DISH online and Broadband Support



## mark069 (Jan 10, 2007)

Are there any features or content that is not charged for when you hook your 622/722 up to a broadband connection?

Can someone summarize why I would want to take the trouble of hooking my 622 up to Broadband other than giving DISH a new way to make money off of me?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

You can use that broadband connection instead of a phone line for the periodic dial out. This is useful if you don't have a land line or don't have a phone line nearby and do have a hot ethernet jack nearby.

I would also imagine that when the web scheduling feature is released that it would be free, but can't guarantee that since it's not out.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

This is DISH we are talking about here. OF Course it won't be free. I just hope it won't be 39.99 to enable this feature like the external hard drives.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

It's any company we're talking about. They are in business and won't do anything for free and why should they? They have to have some incentive to put money into developing new features.


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

Actually, there's quite a lot of incentive for web management of timers to be free. That's the carrot to entice people to attach a broadband connection to their 622/722. The hope would be that once they do that, they notice the large catalog of PPV movies for download, view it as more convenient than a trip to the rental store, and shift their rental habits to Dish Online. It's quite conceivable that the R&D and IT infrastructure costs associated with web management of timers could be viewed as an acceptable loss leader for increased revenue for PPV.


----------

